# Does uber insurance cover rental for car accident?



## Kof1997

Just had accident last night during the trip. I wondering does uber insurance cover rental or not


----------



## unter ling

Cue banjo music






This maybe an unpleasant experience for you


----------



## suewho

Kof1997 said:


> Just had accident last night during the trip. I wondering does uber insurance cover rental or not


Not.


----------



## haji

uber insurance even won't cover your own car.


----------



## Simon

Kof1997 said:


> Just had accident last night during the trip. I wondering does uber insurance cover rental or not


Was the accident your fault?


----------



## zombieguy

Uber will not cover a rental. Uber will only cover your car if you had collision on your personal policy with a $1000 deductible. If you only had a personal policy on your vehicle, get ready to be dropped by your insurance company.


----------



## Kof1997

Simon said:


> Was the accident your fault?


No that guy speed the red light and driving with suspended license


----------



## Simon

Kof1997 said:


> No that guy speed the red light and driving with suspended license


Then you should just go after that guys insurance and leave uber out of it all together. I would not mention uber at all.


----------



## zombieguy

Jeneane Desilets said:


> If you have a chance please take a moment to fill out my Google survey regarding Uber's customer service! Or you can respond in the comments, here are the questions.
> 
> This is not spam! Im doing research for a project that involves creating a better relationship with its users and drivers. All thoughts are welcome! I'm looking for design criteria if Uber were to reevaluate how they interact with their driver and riders.
> 
> Thanks again, and this is not spam, its for a project!!!
> *
> goo.gl/forms/TDs59dHUzE*
> 
> 1- Are you an Uber driver or rider?
> 2- In which city do you primarily use Uber?
> 3- How often do you typically use Uber?
> 4- Do you have any experience contacting Uber's customer service? Describe that experience form start to finish.
> 5- Were all problems resolved to your satisfaction?
> 6- Currently Uber's customer service is all done through email for both riders and drivers. How does that work for you? Is email the most effective and efficient way for you to be communicating between Uber?
> 7- Uber is a contractor meaning that they are solely responsible for creating the app and connecting drivers (third party sites) to riders trough their technology. This also means that they are not liable for any issues that take place during the ride. Does knowing this change your opinion being an Uber driver or rider?


It might not be spam but you are hijacking the thread, you need to start a new thread....


----------



## ??UBER_WHAT??

I would report it ONLY to Uber & work with them & James River to get it resolved. If you involve your personal insurance company in the least, they will immediately drop your coverage for operating a vehicle "for hire" & you will be black listed from getting new personal insurance. Also, no rental.....


----------



## zombieguy

??UBER_WHAT?? said:


> I would report it ONLY to Uber & work with them & James River to get it resolved. If you involve your personal insurance company in the least, they will immediately drop your coverage for operating a vehicle "for hire" & you will be black listed from getting new personal insurance. Also, no rental.....


That sounds great and all except that Uber requires that you first report it to your personal policy and get denied before they will entertain your claim


----------



## tbob1

I have had two accidents in the past month. Neither my fault. The others driver(s) insurance is covering the repairs, rental car and loss of income. I reported to Uber so that I could have the customer's fare refunded. When contacted by James River, I told them that the other person(s) insurance was handling the claim, but thanks for the offer. To my knowledge, Uber/James River does not provide a rental or loss of income coverage (like in the case of you being hit by an uninsured motorist..then you are screwed). If the other company asks if you filed a claim through your own insurance..tell them "hell no"! If the accident is not your fault, you are not required to inform your insurance company (at least in Virginia). Keep them out of the loop. And no..you can not Uber in a rental car!


----------



## zombieguy

tbob1 said:


> I have had two accidents in the past month. Neither my fault. The others driver(s) insurance is covering the repairs, rental car and loss of income. I reported to Uber so that I could have the customer's fare refunded. When contacted by James River, I told them that the other person(s) insurance was handling the claim, but thanks for the offer. To my knowledge, Uber/James River does not provide a rental or loss of income coverage (like in the case of you being hit by an uninsured motorist..then you are screwed). If the other company asks if you filed a claim through your own insurance..tell them "hell no"! If the accident is not your fault, you are not required to inform your insurance company (at least in Virginia). Keep them out of the loop. And no..you can not Uber in a rental car!


Every state is different. NJ is a no fault state which means in the case of an accident, you report to your insurance and they take care of it and then recoup their losses from the other motorists insurance company.


----------



## boredwithitall

using a rental car for uber. thats a friggen good one..


----------



## Huberis

Kof1997 said:


> Just had accident last night during the trip. I wondering does uber insurance cover rental or not


Are you actually asking if Uber's insurance will cover the cost of a rental now that your car is kaput?


----------



## tbob1

The last thing you want to do is get Ubers insurance involved. James River was my largest corporate account until last year. I have many friends there. The Uber account is "kicking their ass"! If it isn't your fault, don't get JRI or your personal insurance involved, including Geico, even if you have a commercial Policy with them.


----------



## Huberis

tbob1 said:


> The last thing you want to do is get Ubers insurance involved. James River was my largest corporate account until last year. I have many friends there. The Uber account is "kicking their ass"! If it isn't your fault, don't get JRI or your personal insurance involved, including Geico, even if you have a commercial Policy with them.


Now that is interesting, if not somewhat expected. How couldn't it be "Kicking their ass" Good for them.


----------



## Goober

boredwithitall said:


> using a rental car for uber. thats a friggen good one..


I've seen it done.


----------



## Funky Dung

I can get National rental cars through work for $10 a day...that's not a bad idea at all. Until someone hits me.


----------



## tbob1

Funky Dung said:


> I can get National rental cars through work for $10 a day...that's not a bad idea at all. Until someone hits me.


You hitting someone else would.be worse!


----------



## HansGr.Uber

Ruh-roh. 
You're in trouble. 
Talk to an insurance/accident benefits specialists to be sure but... yeah. Fubar!


----------

